# Whats a good boot?



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

Just bought a board so Im gonna buy some boots before I get the bindings so I know what size to get. Anyways, I really have no idea what a good boot is, or if there are certain types of boots for certain riding styles. So I am more of a freestyle boarder and ill be doing a little bit of park, but yeah I have about $160 bucks to spend on them. So if anybody wants to help me out that would be appreciated!


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

One that fits and is comfortable. Simple as that.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

jdmccright said:


> One that fits and is comfortable. Simple as that.


QFT.

10 chars


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

From what I've learned you want a boot that matches your board and binding in terms of flex. 

You'll most likely buy your board based on your riding style and goals. Follow suite with your boots and bindings and you should have a good match. 

Search button is your friend. Tons of info on brands and fitting.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

My vote goes to salomon. I LOVE their fit. I bought $350 boot without trying it, beeing 10000km far awat from the seller and it fits like a glove. I got lots of salomon shoes and all of then are super goot for me,

But i understand that there's some people that absolutely don't fit in salomon boot, and some that find other's boot more comfy.

At least you know how other salomon fit, if you have one, i mean regular shoe, not snowboarding.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

K2 Maysis. Just saved you alot of trouble shopping.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

darko, t1( getting these myself.


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

ones that are comfortable for you! everyones foot/ankle is different and every boot is different so find the one that matches you best. it seemed like the 32 lashed were very popular and those are the ones that fit me great as well. might be a model to look into as they may have good universal fit.
id also recommend looking into replacement soles for arch support! imo your boots are the most important part of your setup, so dont skimp!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

thirtytwo

:thumbsup:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If you have a normal foot and lower leg then you have little to worry about ordering online. Just need to get the right size. Just hope you're not like me. Narrow heel but normal width toes. Long toes making the foot low volume and I have huge calfs/kankles making for built in forward lean.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My foot in your ass.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Really though just go try a bunch of shit on.


----------



## stupidmop (Oct 18, 2012)

I have burton imperials and i love them. I would suggest you go down to your local board shop and buy your boots with your bindings. You will want to buy them together.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

stupidmop said:


> I have burton imperials and i love them. I would suggest you go down to your local board shop and buy your boots with your bindings. You will want to buy them together.


Don't forget to ask for a "package discount" if you do this. I got %10 off my motorcycle helmet and jacket this way. It's the good thing about buying local. You can haggle.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

It might take you a few pairs to get it sorted out...just be prepared to go through a few...it was like my 4th pair before it was..."oh now this really works"...flex, heel hold, stiffness, arch support/footbed, all day comfort, ease of adjustment, foot zones, hot spots and toe box. Currently on my 8th pair of boots and can now pretty much order boots on-line and know its going to work. Btw new boots don't feel like broken in and properly adjusted boots and riding in them for 6 hours.


----------



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow totally didnt think I would get this much advice lol. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/41991-what-boots-should-i-buy-thread.html


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

How does one really test heel lift in a store? I did the whole lean forward thing and got no heel lift then when I go strap in there is massive heel lift.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

jdang307 said:


> How does one really test heel lift in a store? I did the whole lean forward thing and got no heel lift then when I go strap in there is massive heel lift.


Strap-in to a board in the shop, use the toecap strap and really set the heel in the heel cup of the binding...so that the ankle strap can be looser....(so that the binding ankle strap is not holding your heel down....but it is actually the boot/liner) and have somebody stand on the heel side edge of the board so that you bend your knees and lean toeside and to see if you get lift...then have them stand on the toe edge and dump and see if you have toe jam/slop of ramming your toes into the front to the toe box. Either/both will be an indication that the boot is too big or that your ankle/heel is not being locked down...but also wear them around the store for at least 15-20 minutes and try it again....notice if you have to tighten the liner or shell to snug it more. Wearing them for a while in the store will also give you an indication of hotspots. But this only give you a starting reference because when riding a few hours and/or once they get broken and packed a bit...you will have more lift. Even my 32 focus boots every season at about 8-12 days of riding will need to be adjusted with an additional butterfly, j/c or some tounge padding on the liner. Imho, all boots will need some adjustment to fit right and later when the boot is broken in and packed abit. Infact this year bought a new pair of 32 focus boas that are a half size down because once they are broken in and packed...it should fit even better with less adjusting/modding. I also use ed viesturs sole insoles.

And this stuff is bomb for doing minor boot repairs from usual wear and tear: http://www.mcnett.com/Freesole-Urethane-Formula-Shoe-Repair-P186.aspx

A pic of some of the c's, a partial butterfly and there is some padding right at the ankle on the tounge (so I can have the lower boa loose and just tighten the cuff boa and my foot is locked down and yet not have any numbness or hotspots on my foot); also I use hurricane tape so that the liner will more easily slip in/out of the shell for drying after each day.


----------

